# A Day At The Rail



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Oooookay here goe this post a pic thing, no laughing please.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Semper Fi said:


> Oooookay here goe this post a pic thing, no laughing please.


Oooooookay what happened then Ya'll??


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Did you copy/paste the


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

REKER said:


> Did you copy/paste the tag?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Uh huh


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Semper Fi, stick the below links in between the img tags and it'll work. The link you pasted above was not a direct link to the image, therefore the image tags shat themselves figuring out what to do with it and just decided they wouldn't display the image.

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g371/BHudgin/TheRail1007-1.jpg
http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g371/BHudgin/TheRail1007.jpg

[img*]http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g371/BHudgin/TheRail1007.jpg[/img*]


Take out the * and you get:


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

holy S***!!! 

you will never find me in that mess


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

m30power said:


> holy S***!!!
> 
> you will never find me in that mess


Ditto! Wonder how many people cast their line over someone else's in a 15 minute span..


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

Semper Fi said:


> Oooooookay what happened then Ya'll??


For future reference, I use tinypic.com. Go there, choose the pic to upload, pick the message board size, upload it, then copy the "message board link" line, starts with


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Been like this since early last week, every day. If only the realized what they could catch if they shifted down the jetty slightly and used one of them spots for bait .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

You POST IT, THEY WILL COME. There bro,friend, guy in the grocery behind them in line, EVERYONE!!!!.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

To many lines crossing for me. WOW


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

where is this? wat do they catch there ?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

andrews said:


> Been like this since early last week, every day. If only the realized what they could catch if they shifted down the jetty slightly and used one of them spots for bait .


There were a whole bunch of guys on the jetty/rocks which has a "Keep Off The Rocks" sign, the Marine Police came just checked a few liscenses then left, a couple of hours later a VA. Beach Po Po came and gave everybody on the jetty a citation. Someone said that's $75.00 plus court cost. You know how much fish you could by for that??


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Gamble said:


> Ditto! Wonder how many people cast their line over someone else's in a 15 minute span..


I've been there on 3 occasions like this and notice that for the most part everybody cast to stay clear of somebody else's line but unless you have a real heavy sinker that incoming tide really moves your line and that's when the line crossing happens but I have yet to see anybody bent out of shape over that because everybody is catching fish fast and furious. Folks pull their line in often time with fish on both lines, untangle and put them back out again. A real spirit of cooperation. That day I brought home 22 spot. http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/...Rail1007-1.jpg


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

m30power said:


> holy S***!!!
> 
> you will never find me in that mess


Indeed. Crowds and Me just don't mix.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

spot dont taste that good lol


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Semper Fi said:


> There were a whole bunch of guys on the jetty/rocks which has a "Keep Off The Rocks" sign, the Marine Police came just checked a few liscenses then left, a couple of hours later a VA. Beach Po Po came and gave everybody on the jetty a citation. Someone said that's $75.00 plus court cost. You know how much fish you could by for that??


Runs about $200 W/costs. 


sgtcupps said:


> spot dont taste that good lol


Learn how to cook fish. 


RuddeDogg said:


> Indeed. Crowds and Me just don't mix.


I agree. The net gets out the places that were quiet.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

rattler said:


> sgtcupps said:
> 
> 
> > spot dont taste that good lol
> ...


lol, Sgt you're entitled to your opinion, but many people will agree that spot are great fish, both for eating and for bait. I don't know if they're worth the headache causing environment shown in the photo though, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

holy crap. i'd rather deadstick in an empty parking lot that fight that mess. and i'm dead serious.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Semper Fi said:


> There were a whole bunch of guys on the jetty/rocks which has a "Keep Off The Rocks" sign, the Marine Police came just checked a few liscenses then left, a couple of hours later a VA. Beach Po Po came and gave everybody on the jetty a citation. Someone said that's $75.00 plus court cost. You know how much fish you could by for that??


A little more slightly then that, that's all you're getting out of me .


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

How bout the boat traffic too! WOW


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Uh, I started fishing to get away from large groups of people......

Too each his own.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

PoBenda said:


> Uh, I started fishing to get away from large groups of people......
> 
> Too each his own.


Then stay in the sweet water. Salt is getting nuts.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Not my favorite place to fish.

But the spot bite has been good there in the afternoon. 

And that means I've had fresh bait before I hit Sandbridge for drum.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

m30power said:


> holy S***!!!
> 
> you will never find me in that mess


just don't go during rush hour 
.. plenty of more legal places on the other side to find spoteses


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> holy crap. i'd rather deadstick in an empty parking lot that fight that mess. and i'm dead serious.


Combat fishing. Gotta learn sometime. You will see this. Look at the up side. you cast straighter, learn to untangle with out just cuting, and meet new people. 


BIG FINN said:


> How bout the boat traffic too! WOW


Any conflict, Boaters win there. Chit happens from both sides. I just stay out of it and watch what is going on. Kinda like driving sometimes, Nuts get you in trouble. LOL


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Is it still this crowded down there? Anyone ever fish under the bridge?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

not most times. you never know.


----------

